# What's your weirdest job experience?



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

In 1986 I was running the drywall on a 10 story highrise in Concord, CA. It had a 6 story parking garage underneath that was mainly concrete. The Foreman had sheds that were up against a construction fence with a pedestrian walkway behind us. I'm in my shed at my desk with my right hand guy with me. Iron workers, Rod busters, and others gathering out front waiting on the orange construction elevator. My buddy says my friend is waiting outside for me. I look out my window and here's this guy with his pants down masturbating! This big burly iron head starts running around the sheds to go get this guy. He pulls up his pants and starts running away.
I'll never forget this as long as I live, and wonder what mindset it would take to do something like this. Have you guys got any weird stories?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

my X boss told me of a story of one of his crews ... boy and girl crew. 
he walked in the house at the job site and he was on his stilts and she was giving him a hummmmmer ....my X boss is a Jehovah's witness and he was very upset...lol I thought that was wicked Awesome


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I was on a job once in the early 80's where a super got fired for banging one of the secretary's on the job and they got caught. In the late 90's I worked for this same guy again. It was a bit awkward, but turns out it is now his wife.


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

Sad story:

I was told by one of the older yard managers. It was early 80s he was new on boom truck he was taking the load from window above garage. Boom was fully stretched and dropped full lift in front of garage door opening. The framer was inside doing some punch out and had brought his 10 year old son that day. Yep you guessed it. Framer went to missing his son! He was under the pile! That turned my stomach


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Funny story (for us) We were doing a reno for a guy who was a little...off. One day we were out back having a smoke when he came out with 2 silver flasks. I thought it was hooch and he was hiding from his wife....nope...it was black powder
He asked me for my lighter,against my better judgement i gave it to him. Next thing we know half the yard disappeared in a plume of black smoke,looked like an old locomotive stack. Then it was all arms and legs flailing towards us backwards....he spun around right in my face and screams "AM I BURNT BAD??" This dude was a pale redhead before his brilliant idea....any of you remember the cartoon where the guy stick his head in a barrel and it blows up? Yup he looked just like that....red and black blotched face,no eyebrows,red hair black and still twisting like those 'snakes' you light for the kids. I couldn't stop myself. I busted out laughing right in his face. When his wife brought him back from the ER she read me the riot act for laughing. 
Later in the job I saw a quart sized bottle of Prozac. Wish I'd noticed it before we started the job:yes:


Sad,wierd story: Pulled up on a job at a development for a builder we dealt with for years. I saw him standing in front of his truck with this strange look on his face. Then I heard some kind of insane chanting and warbling from somewhere. In the garage of the just framed house next door was this nutjob "dancing" sort of a raindance/ninja on acid rave type seizure. He was howling and rapping and singing and laughing. When the builder mentioned calling the cops he shot out the back _FAST. _
Later the siders showed up next door....we realized the 'garage dancer' was the siders son who worked with him. The old man was cool, we always got along and had worked the same jobs for years. 
The son must have got his sh*t together,we didn't hear anything crazy next door. 
The next day I read about some guy who wrecked a van in someones yard then stabbed his father to death with a screwdriver before the ambulance got there. It turned out to be the siders. He was screaming " My Dad is the Devil" when they locked him up.


----------

